# EMT-A or Paramedic?



## NGEMT (Apr 16, 2014)

Kinda wrestling with this question, here's a brief background.

I'm a EMT-B, which I got through the military.  I'm currently a medic in the National Guard.  Went through medic school in 2007 and have been working in the field, although not specifically as an EMT, since then.  Started out doing non-emergency transports (bleh) before moving over to a level 2 trauma center.  Did that a couple of years and now I'm working in a small emergency clinic.  On the military side, I've been a medic instructor for both 68W stuff and EMT.  FWIW, I've also been a BLS instructor since 2009.

So, with that in mind, I'd like to bump up my certifications and contacted a local college that offers EMT and paramedic classes.  Because I have my EMT-B, they gave me the option of sitting in on the A portion of the EMT class or skipping it altogether and going straight to paramedic.  

As a military medic, obviously, our focus is on trauma and far less time is spent on the medical side.  Working in the ER, of course, I worked a bunch of codes, so I do have a little experience with it outside of the training I received.  Same with peds and geriatrics...not the focus of my military training and experience, but have gotten a lot of patient contacts on the civilian side.

I did look at the courses for the EMT-A portion and it seems like stuff that I'm pretty familiar with, but I don't want to set myself up for failure by skipping it and wishing I hadn't when I'm in over my head in the paramedic course.

TL;DR I'm a military medic with some good civilian experience...should I go for my EMT-A or go right to paramedic?


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 16, 2014)

NGEMT said:


> Kinda wrestling with this question, here's a brief background.
> 
> I'm a EMT-B, which I got through the military.  I'm currently a medic in the National Guard.  Went through medic school in 2007 and have been working in the field, although not specifically as an EMT, since then.  Started out doing non-emergency transports (bleh) before moving over to a level 2 trauma center.  Did that a couple of years and now I'm working in a small emergency clinic.  On the military side, I've been a medic instructor for both 68W stuff and EMT.  FWIW, I've also been a BLS instructor since 2009.
> 
> ...



Do your medic. There is no need to do advanced emt if you plan on being a Paramedic.  Some states require you to test at each level( so I am told) but most states you can go from basic to medic. With your experience ( life and ems) you should do fine. Doing the advanced may even delay your progress.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2014)

Agreed. Of 9 that graduated my class only 3 or 4 were EMT-Is the rest were basics and we all passed and work as medics. A lot didn't have any real experience.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 17, 2014)

I was an EMT-Intermediate(now EMT-A) for several years before taking my medic. I would not waste your time with EMT-A if you ever plan on becoming a paramedic or working fulltime in EMS. Just go straight to medic. In my opinion EMT-A is really only good for those who are volunteers, rural part time EMS, ect. It did very little to help me in medic class other than IV skills, which you already have from the military.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2014)

There are a lot of areas where AEMT, EMT-As are not used at all. I would go straight for the medic route.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 17, 2014)

I would go straight for Medic. You might get a job if you are an Advanced, but you will have far more opportunities as a Medic. Most Medic programs I know of around me do not even give advanced standing to AEMTs.


----------



## NGEMT (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.  That was kind of my thought, as well.  Looking at the skill list, there isn't much from AEMT that I didn't already have through training or experience.

FWIW, in Georgia, they do seem to run a lot of EMT/paramedic trucks, so jobs would have been there.  I guess some of the paramedic students get their AEMT first so they can work while they take the class.  That's not a problem for me, though, as I already work as a tech in a (pseudo) emergency clinic and with the National Guard.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I was an EMT-Intermediate(now EMT-A) for several years before taking my medic. I would not waste your time with EMT-A if you ever plan on becoming a paramedic or working fulltime in EMS. Just go straight to medic. In my opinion EMT-A is really only good for those who are volunteers, rural part time EMS, ect. It did very little to help me in medic class other than IV skills, which you already have from the military.




Or in places that require that AEMT is the minimum to ride the box with a paramedic. I've never worked with a basic and no offense intended but wouldn't be stoked on having to after working with an AEMT/EMT-I partner my entire career.

I'm the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: that's booted fire outta my rig after asking for a rider and them saying "we can give you a basic the I is the operator." Nvm you'll just get into my way.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 17, 2014)

You still have to go through the intermediate curriculum either way. Are you asking if you should test for it?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 17, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> You still have to go through the intermediate curriculum either way. Are you asking if you should test for it?



Not all programs are taught that way. Many programs in the US do not parse out AEMT/I skills and knowledge from Paramedic Skills and knowledge. Paramedic school is not always AEMT/I then Paramedic, but can be taught as a straight EMT-B to Medic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> You still have to go through the intermediate curriculum either way. Are you asking if you should test for it?



Honestly, TX is one of the few states I've seen that does it like that. Here in NM, if you're in Paramedic school, you have to jump through hoops to be allowed to test for EMT-I, because it's not broken up into Intermediate material, then paramedic material. It's usually all given together in different blocks based on systems or whatnot.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 17, 2014)

Even in Texas, many schools (at least down here) are getting away from that. Where I got my medic, you weren't eligible to test for intermediate until after you graduated class- the same time you were eligible to take medic. The other major school here is following suit, as well.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting. Our school is a paramedic program (AA or cert), and is 5 semesters. After the 2nd semester, you have met the criteria for EMT-A, which is something like 4 or 5 classes. 3rd semester is cardiology, 4th is more in depth patho and special populations with just under 200hrs of clinicals, and 5th is 250-300 hours of ride outs and a a pt assessment course.

Our school held testing for advanced and paramedic, so I tested for my intermediate just for national registry practice and the pay bump for working part time events.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Interesting. Our school is a paramedic program (AA or cert), and is 5 semesters. After the 2nd semester, you have met the criteria for EMT-A, which is something like 4 or 5 classes. 3rd semester is cardiology, 4th is more in depth patho and special populations with just under 200hrs of clinicals, and 5th is 250-300 hours of ride outs and a a pt assessment course.
> 
> Our school held testing for advanced and paramedic, so I tested for my intermediate just for national registry practice and the pay bump for working part time events.



It gets even worse in some areas. When I lived in TX I was offered a chance to take a 'completer' program which was a semester and a half to get my medic because I was already an EMT-I at the time.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 18, 2014)

I went straight from EMT-B to EMT-P. If your end goal is Paramedic and your state allows you to go straight from Basic to Paramedic, you should probably go straight to that. You'll learn all the "Advanced EMT" stuff in a Paramedic Program that's designed to go from Basic to Paramedic anyway. I would only take an "Advanced" course if the state required me to go from Basic to Advanced to Paramedic.


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 18, 2014)

I agree with what every one else is saying, you have medic training already from the military so you should jump straight to medic school. The only reason I went through a AEMT program was:

1. The company I want to work for only allows AEMTs & medics on the 911 ambulanes, so I need it to get on there ambulance.

2. I didn't have the money to go through medic school and AEMT school was cheaper, so if money is a problem, you might want to look at that to. 

My plan is to work for this company as a AEMT to save up money for medic school with them and while saving money I can still be on a busy 911 service! The only skill that are really different are IVs and a couple other medications then a basic. So I do think you should go straight to medic school if you can (money, schedule, ect...) best of luck.


----------



## NGEMT (Apr 19, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> You still have to go through the intermediate curriculum either way. Are you asking if you should test for it?


They said that because I already have my EMT-B, I could just do the straight paramedic course.  They do offer the AEMT where you do EMT, test, and then move on to the AEMT portion, but I won't have to do any of that.


----------



## NGEMT (Apr 19, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I agree with what every one else is saying, you have medic training already from the military so you should jump straight to medic school. The only reason I went through a AEMT program was:
> 
> 1. The company I want to work for only allows AEMTs & medics on the 911 ambulanes, so I need it to get on there ambulance.
> 
> ...



Luckily, schedule and money aren't an issue.  I do two 12s a week at my current civilian job and the paramedic class is another 2 days a week.  And the Army is going to pay for everything.


----------



## NGEMT (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, lemme add one more question...been looking on Amazon for prep material.  Class starts in June, so I thought I'd take advantage of the time to brush up on some stuff.  Definitely want to look at something for reading EKGs.  Does anyone have any suggestions for specific books or other resources that might help?

Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

NGEMT said:


> Ok, lemme add one more question...been looking on Amazon for prep material.  Class starts in June, so I thought I'd take advantage of the time to brush up on some stuff.  Definitely want to look at something for reading EKGs.  Does anyone have any suggestions for specific books or other resources that might help?
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input!



Dubin's ECG book


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 19, 2014)

Get an A&P text if you havent taken a univereity level course.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 19, 2014)

We used 12 lead: the art of interpretation by Garcia. He also has a rhythm analysis book that is good. It's easy to read and uses a lot of analogies (which can be annoying, but good, nonetheless).


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 20, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> We used 12 lead: the art of interpretation by Garcia. He also has a rhythm analysis book that is good. It's easy to read and uses a lot of analogies (which can be annoying, but good, nonetheless).



Ya we used the same when I took my medic course in 2006, I kept the book its still one of my favorites. Sure Dubin is a classic and looks good on the bookshelf, but the format of the Garcia's book is my favorite, I still use it routinely for review.


----------



## NGEMT (Apr 23, 2014)

Got signed up to start class June 9. Just gotta figure out the GI Bill now. 

Also got my copy of Dubin's. 

Thanks for the input, everyone.


----------



## RALS504 (May 10, 2014)

Use this free website, it throws you a ECG strips & explains the defining characteristics:


http://www.skillstat.com/tools/ecg-simulator


----------



## rails (May 10, 2014)

RALS504 said:


> Use this free website, it throws you a ECG strips & explains the defining characteristics:
> 
> 
> http://www.skillstat.com/tools/ecg-simulator



That is an awesome free resource. Thanks for sharing it. I shall definitely use it once I read through my ECG book.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 11, 2014)

RALS504 said:


> Use this free website, it throws you a ECG strips & explains the defining characteristics:
> 
> 
> http://www.skillstat.com/tools/ecg-simulator



that is pretty cool.


----------



## NGEMT (May 12, 2014)

Thanks!

Dubin's books is very interesting, thanks for that suggestion, too.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 16, 2014)

Which edition for Dubin's ECG book? Is that "Rapid Interpretation"?


----------

